# Now this is what I call sad



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Now this is what I call sad.


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

I reckon the owner should move that bright red can of fuel pretty sharpish. (bottom right of pic)

Might be a bit harder convincing the insurance company it was an accident otherwise 

Honest !!


----------

